# What are your goals? (past & future)



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So ya'll, what are your goatie goals? 

Breeding? Showing? Making something? Selling something? 2015 goals and 2016 goals?

I'd be interested in hearing!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Showing and breeding. So far 2016 is looking good. There should be 16 does due next year and I'm taking a few to be bred in a couple of weeks. 
The next show isn't until April, and it's far, but I'm hoping to be able to attend  Several of this years kids are maturing really well and. should be able to do well.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Showing and milk. I am steadily improving my herd and bringing in new bloodlines. I plan to start showing more often over the next few years and I may go to the ADGA Nationals this year. I have 14 does bred this year and I will be doing Linear Appraisal in 2017. Eventually I plan to begin a soap business as an outlet for excess milk


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Funny - but ditto as to what Margaret said. I am trying to improve the show quality of my herd and am bringing in a new buckling in the spring, possibly retaining doelings out of this coming year's crop. Slowly showing (have a few that are nice), but realistically won't be able to hit the mark I have set for myself for a couple of years.

Herd health is my #1 not bending rule, so I keep numbers low so I can spend the $$ and time so that I can handle what I have well, since it's just me doing the work. Right now I have 5 does, hopefully all are bred (will see with testing in the next month). I try to stagger breeding so I don't have all 5 due at once. 2 due, beginning of Feb.

Love making cheese and fudge, maybe trying some hard cheese recipes this year!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I would like to have a herd of exceptional show goats and am slowly building up my herd with the best stock I can afford. I would also like to do LA starting in 2016 or 2017(but 2017 for sure),I would like to eventually do DHIR and things like that as well. I'm also think about getting more into shows(though I don't really enjoy them as of yet haha) 
I would as well like to make different cheese's and fudge and things. I would love to have a goat milk soap and lotion business and sell it on etsy and my website.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have some very elaborate plans for 2016 :lol: I have 8 does kidding and a heifer to calve!  I'm going to be keeping a couple doe kids, but would like the rest out of here as bottle kids before they're 2 months. I'm hoping Coup has a buck and a doe, if she does her buck from this year will be for sale because I will use the other one instead (even stronger milking genetics and old lines).
I'm thinking of just doing a soaking wet sale for all my buck kids (hint, hint, cough, cough...$250?), because I only want to keep one, all the rest need to go or I'm going to make a very beautiful quilt... :lol: I had one before but it was ugly, all chamiose bucks made that one, I want the next one to have some pizzazz! :lol: 
But I want to buy an AI tank somewhere in the next 5 years so I can AI back to the old bucks I used to use in the 80's. 

For the cow, I want to make a cheese wheel, one of spectacular size; I'm thinking 50lbs should be enough to hold me over for a few months :lol: I really want her to have a heifer, but if she has a bull, he'll be castrated and shipped up to my sisters house because she wants to raise one up and butcher. All I care about is steak and burgers, she can keep the ribs and everything else. I'll take a fillet mignon here and there though  

And I would like to go to at least one show, with 2 does and maybe 2 kids. We'll see. 

2017 on the other hand I'll have 14 does to kid, maybe more depending on how many doelings I want to kid as yearlings. I will almost for surely have to downsize then, I'll probably be selling some milkers.


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm just getting started so it's going to take a lot of time and experimentation, but...I'm breeding towards large, healthy does who produce well on extended lactations. I plan on having six does and breeding three each year, and milking the other three until the following fall. That way I'm never out of milk. Also, kids that grow fast and wethers that mature at 200 or so pounds, so I can use the extra bucklings for meat or packing. One of my buck's kids reach 80lbs at 7 months if they're singles, twins are more like 70lbs at 7 months (all dam raised). My other buck throws nice, thick, wide kids. His first kids were born this spring and the twins were 78lbs (bottle baby) and 85lbs (dam raised) at 7 months old and the single was 95lbs (dam raised) at 7 months old. So his kids grow faster. Next fall I plan on trying to milk a few through to see how they do.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Great thread!
I am improving my herd, really fine tuning my feed program and breeding program, focusing on high quality pet goats.
But the most thing I am excited about this year is to reach my financial 'break even' goal. :clap:I set up an excel sheet and have been tracking every out of pocket expense on the farm since October. With the goats I sell in 2016 I have a chance at breaking even with my hobby (of course not including my time!). The biggest savings are the vet bills as I have a pretty good stockpile of medications, and wonderful help and reference here :hug:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm thinking of just doing a soaking wet sale for all my buck kids (hint, hint, cough, cough...$250?), because I only want to keep one, all the rest need to go or I'm going to make a very beautiful quilt... :lol: I had one before but it was ugly, all chamiose bucks made that one, I want the next one to have some pizzazz! :lol:
> .


Lacie. Don't Tempt. Please. :lol:
I'm getting a third Alpine buck this month and I'll be retaining another in 2017, so I really DON'T need or have enough money for another one and if you offer us nice deals it doesn't help:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, and in the past, I have always wanted to maintain 3 things: Health, conformation, and MILK! :lol: Pushing for more milk we have lost some body depth and capacity, so trying to incorporate that back in and keep production at its highest. It's a work in progress, and also the more you focus on one thing, the more another area gets away from you. Just keep that in mind. 
You might be working on fixing a certain topeline trait, or rumps, udder, etc, and the legs get away from you, etc, so always take the entire goat into consideration and breed for strengths and complimentary features. Don't use something just because it is strong in the one area you need and crappy in others, when you bred two together, you're getting the whole package not just that topline you were after.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> Lacie. Don't Tempt. Please. :lol:
> I'm getting a third Alpine buck this month and I'll be retaining another in 2017, so I really DON'T need or have enough money for another one and if you offer us nice deals it doesn't help:lol:


If I'm up to my neck in buck kids, I might even to a 2 for 1  :lol: Or I could just make that quilt :lol:


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Good thread. 
Goals are important when it comes to breeding.

2015 goals were for me to have a good first year milking my two girls. It was all of us first freshening. Check and score went easy. Easy kidding sold kids no problems. Milked till I said enough. Gave me good amount of milk with no issues. Does were easy keepers and passed their health tests for year.

2016 breeding goal is for Polled offspring. So male has done his job and now we wait to see what he gives us. My other big goal is to work on hoofs more. We are very wet here so I am having some issues there. Girls and boy to be kept this year but for very different reasons. Might sale one polled male, if I get more than one doe of each girl they will be sold also. Still working on down the road who will stay and who is to go. No showing do not have time. Working on LA for following year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh man, y'all have quit the agenda....

My main goal is to just keep everyone alive. 

But really, this next year I hope to have Basil bred and milk her for the first time! Her sister will follow shortly after. I plan on selling all kids but who knows, by then I will probably have come up with a reason to keep them...

So before then I'll be having both girls tested and work on stocking up on kidding supplies. 

Long term, I have goats because I'd like my human kids to be able to learn to make soaps and lotions to sell at the Farmer's market. 4-h and shows if they want to. But that's farther down the line.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Oh man, y'all have quit the agenda....
> 
> My main goal is to just keep everyone alive.
> 
> .


And of course there is that rofl!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol well I guess my goals are about the same as many, yes of course #1 keep everyone alive lol 
Keep bettering my herd, although I've been doing that for almost 5 years but it is working....slowly lol
Get my name and goats out there more, again doing so slow and steady
And of course make enough money that at the end of the year I don't look at the books and say 'wow that's a lot of work for only this' lol


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

My only goal is to get some milk. I pray my new goats are pregnant and I will be able to learn to milk them. Small goals compared to everyone else but it seems huge to me!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

This is good for me. I have only had goats a few months, and I did start with the best that I could afford. When they kid, I need to decide what I need from there. Both have already done DHI before I got them, one will be a 4*M AR so I want to keep that up, just won't have any to do this year. I've already been ogling bucks online, and the woman I bought my girls from will help when I get to that point. No extra yet, of course I will keep any more girls and figure out where I'm heading with whatever bucklings I get. So eventually showing, and milk testing. Getting fresh milk, having happy healthy goats, and enjoying my beautiful little goats.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

For now, just milk..., and yes keeping them alive...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting the goat dairy up and running and eventually, making the milk pay for the goats. (yeah right). 
In the meantime, I am breeding for the best kids I can get with great genetics. My does are all from good milky
and show bloodlines as are all the bucks. Oh, and getting some sleep at some point. 

And, as an added attraction, I will have many kids for sale starting in Jan. Oberhasli, Saanen, Alpine and a couple 
Nubians and even probably a Lamancha kid or two!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Well there is one thing that is dependent on wether or not I get the land. But I have been highly considering getting a commercial boer herd and selling for meat. I don't eat goat and don't plan on it, but the demand is high here. They would still be good animals and very well taken care of. I guess this might be a 2017 goal more or less. Lol I need to do more research and talk to others in this area.
Still want to keep my FB boers and silkies.  Love them too much to not have them!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My long term goals are to have a herd of 15-20 of my best home-bred boer does that:


only require 3-4x per year hoof trimming 
have width, good deep body, and overall conformation 
require minimal parasite control 
raise twins no problem, no mothering or milk issues 
get pregnant the first exposure to the buck 
have good temperaments with humans and other goats 
have 1x1 teat structures 
have body score of 3 or above with minimal grain input in off season 
weigh over 100 lbs at 16 months 
are CAE/CL/Johnes negative
 Right now, 1 home-bred doe in my herd meets all the above - so that's a VERY long term goal! I have a mix of commercial and registered animals, but I'm not partial either way. I will keep some registered stock around to sell the best of the best kids with papers.

Shorter term goals:


Find a new "meat-packer" to pick up the 2016 kid crop after weaning on the farm for $2.00/lb live weight that trucks them immediately to butcher to minimize stress/suffering. 
Convince my husband to bring the lone remaining 2015 meat buckling to the butcher for our freezer! He for some reason has a soft spot for this VERY loud 6 month old, but this animal absolutely does not meet my requirements to sell as breeding stock.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My goal is to keep improving my herd so I will have nice wethers to sell to 4-H kids. I only have 4 does bred this year but will hopefully have 10-13 due next year.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

New blood lines! And show quality goats. I am brining in new blood lines from CA and hope to do well with my home bred goats this year. I did well with my first retained buckling from last year. 3 does to kids, ones a repeat of the above mentioned buck kid and he bred his first doe, I am uber excited for these kids. I also want a healthy uneventful year! Plan on doing health testing this year which I have never done before.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome thread! 

Hmm, let's see. Herd goals? Within the next five years, I hope to:

~ Do LA yearly
~ Do milk-testing yearly
~ To have all mature does earn a LA score of 90 or higher
~ To have all does earn their milk stars
~ High parasite resistance
~ At least one Top Ten milker
~ 'Excellent" mammary system scores
~ Does/bucks/kids who are competitive on the national level
~ Have a wide range of color patterns (obviously, this is not high on the list- conformation will always come first!)
~ Mature does who have finished their championships and earned their Superior Genetics awards
~ Calm, easy to handle animals
~ 'Excellent' feet and legs
~ A predominately French/Purebred herd, with a few Americans sprinkled in there 
~ Easy keepers!
~ To integrate both older and newer genetics into my herd
~ To establish the 'types' I like - stockier and less dairy, and then the graceful uber-dairy does that combine good strength with amazing dairy character

I'm sure I'll think of several more later on.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I found this in a pile a papers from a UC Davis goat day I went to in the 90's :lol: I think we all want the 5 day goat :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm with a lot of Ariella's plans. In the next five years I better have finished at least one doe! (should probably at least go to one show, with a goat to show, not just watch... Can't win if you don't go! :lol And I definitely want my old body style back, french status doesn't matter much to me, it's really hard to find french ones that appeal to my eye these days. I have the daughter of a 2x Top Ten doe, so that's close enough for me :lol: Biagia and Coup would probably be good contenders for it though, they milk close to the same. I'm too lazy for milk tests, and never have the money ready for LA when it comes around, but I would like to do it. And MORE color! I want some flash and pizzazz back. 
That's all really :greengrin: And I suppose I can be less stingy with my goats. If anyone is interested in some buck and doe kids next year let me know, I'm only keeping 3 doe kids if I get em' and possibly only one buck kid. Anything else is up for grabs, I'll cut you a sweet deal! :lol:

ETA: OH and good gawd I want a BARN! I've been here for 20 years and still don't have one! I know DH isn't going to see this ever but HINT HINT! :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When we first got goats, it was to have a couple as pets and breed for meat. 
Then I got my kids into 4-H, and they love showing goats. So, we breed for early year kids so they have market wethers, breeding does and/or commercial does to show each summer. We have Boer percentages, and a few fullbloods. Most of the herd is young, and aren't anything fancy, but we love them.

At one time I wanted to get into more ABGA show type goats, but I decided it wasn't worth it right now, and just want to enjoy the goats we have, and do the best we can with them. Eventually, I'd like to invest in a decent breeding doe. We do try to put nice bucks on our does. 

Our goal is to hopefully be able to buy a bigger place, and have more goats. My husband wants to have a herd to raise for meat, and then we can have a herd as our pets/breeding goats for 4-H/showing. Again, not really interested in getting into the expensive boer goats, but slowly want to build up to better quality.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay, she agrees with *cough* all - I mean, most - of it! *cough*

Tempting, Lacie, but I'm pinching pennies right now. :lol: My family thinks I'm a miser. If they only knew.... :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, and Lacie, if you want color I can ship down one of Chant's bucklings or doelings in 2017. :lol: You'll get sick of the color soon enough.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ariella, I like your goals
Most of my goals aren't that high yet. I only have 13 Alpine does right now, 6 of them this year's kids and I have 3 Alpine herdsires that I plan to keep using for a while. In 5 years most of the senior does I have right now will either be old and retired or sold. the oldest does I'll have in my main showing/breeding herd will be those born this year. One of my herdsires will be 9 then so I'll replace him and one of the others. I'll be bringing in 2 new bucks, probably from Tempo Aquila and RWH or Iron Rod. At that point I'll start shooting for higher goals, like competing at National level. And I'll start doing milk testing then. I plan to start LA in 2017, I don't have enough money to do it in 2016:lol:
So for now my goals are to get through the next 5 years, improve the health of my herd, start showing more, do LA etc.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I should probably attempt to save some money too...if I want to ship bucks from California or Oregon!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Go Tempo Aquila. :lol: They have set TWO records with their herd, both for the Alpine breed and the highest LA score ever! Although, Tetrazzini has a little too much BC for my taste - I definitely prefer Living Free.

Although, if I ever got a new, unrelated French buck I'd probably go Iron-Rod.  Love some of those does! I actually bought a new French doeling this year from Iron-Rod genetics. She is a grand-daughter of ++*B SG Goodwoods James!! And her sire's full sister, GCH YBNVS Jim Endora LA 92 EEEE, has one of the best French udders I've seen in a while.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeeaahhh, you probably should. Attempting to purchase animals while low on funds usually does not end well. :lol: For me, at least. If you know of a good technique, please share! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I was looking at Tempo Aquila's does the other day *excuse me. correction._ drooling_ would be a better word then looking* 
Anyway, I was drooling over their does and I decided I need to get a buck from them:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Yeeaahhh, you probably should. Attempting to purchase animals while low on funds usually does not end well. :lol: For me, at least. If you know of a good technique, please share! :lol:


Yeah that doesn't always work so well:lol: And I'm not great at saving money, seeing as I just burned $900 before I even got it...
Don't judge! I had important...er... stuff to buy.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, my goals are definitely short term but I want to breed the best goats I can in the little time I have. I'd like to do LA and DHI but we shall see on that. Next year I plan on going to more shows and buying a buckling from a bigger breeder in my state. Most of all I want to have fun with it and have happy healthy goats. Depending on when I move out, either 2017 or 2018 but at least for sure in 2018, I plan on selling the herd. I may or may not get back into later when I am financially stable but I need to get my career started before that happens. I am going to be a welder. I also think I would like to be a licensed judge at some point.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Emma, if you weren't able to get back into goats you could be a judge, then you could still be around goats and enjoy them even if you didn't own any or very many.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I really like the idea of being a judge, it'd be a little extra cash and I definitely enjoy hanging out with goat folks.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd think you'd make a good judge, especially if it's something you enjoy. I know I wouldn't want to be a judge, I love showing and being with goat people but I wouldn't want to be under the pressure of judging and placing that many goats, especially late at night because my brain gets tired and stops working ...I'd rather show and let someone else do the judging:lol: It's hard enough for me to get my goats in the ring and stay awake towards the end:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with Meg, Emma.  You'd make a great judge. 


Oh, of course. Funny how you look at your budget one day and think, "this time I'll stick to it!"
Three days later...
Guess what I just got??? 

:ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Funny how that works, isn't it? :lol:
I sold a few goats a couple months back, I was feeling very good about the whole situation and how I had sold goats instead of bought more...but then I looked at the receipt after getting back from the feed store and somehow I no longer felt so good about it:ROFL: The cost of 500 lbs of feed adds up fast:lol:
And of course the only reason I sold those goats was to justify buying 2 more:ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hahaha! I've started buying feed months in advance when ever possible to avoid the pain of looking at the receipts. :lol: 

Selling animals to buy more is perfectly okay.  :ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's actually not a bad idea! I always enjoy going to the feed store and getting all the stuff I need...until I start adding up how much it's all going to cost and then it's painful...so painful. :slapfloor:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Selling animals to buy more is perfectly okay.  :ROFL:


That's what I try to tell my parents!! They don't listen to anything:ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have to go feed my starving goats now( and try not to look at the steadily decreasing amount of feed I have left:lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

To stay reasonably sane and not end up in the poor house because of the little darlings.:crazy:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Parents... such a necessity and yet so ignorant at times. :lol:

Have fun with that. Just close your eyes when you scoop the feed. It helps quite a bit. :ROFL:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You two should really start a chat thread! :lol:

I can't sympathize with ya'll....cause I don't have feed bills - only mineral  I have a Special kind of goat that doesn't generate them :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

We should. We're just too lazy. :lol:

Megan, we essentially have a bunch of big bottle brats. And they eat a _lot_. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Tempting, Lacie, but I'm pinching pennies right now. :lol: My family thinks I'm a miser. If they only knew.... :lol:


Well how much would it cost to get one to Texas? Because I was gonna ship buck kids off at $200 and doelings for $250, $300 if I'm having a harder time parting with them :lol:



thegoatgirl said:


> Oh, and Lacie, if you want color I can ship down one of Chant's bucklings or doelings in 2017. :lol: You'll get sick of the color soon enough.


I have something else in mind. I want to use some old bucks from the 70's and 80's, I'll never get sick of color, I had 60 milking does back in the day and they were every color combo under the sun--loved it! 

But back to the topic at hand, I'll set a goal for 2016. I'm going to take 2-4 goats to the fair and show them. I'm gonna do it this time I swear :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Shipping to TX would be at least $200 usually. Plus, if I ever get a buck, I'm going to try and ramp down on the milk production, so kids out of your does probably wouldn't be the best choice. No offense, of course, you have some absolutely gorgeous and highly productive does that'll do well in the show ring and milk pail.  Maybe in a few years I'll scrape together enough to ship a kid in. 

Now, if there is someone else who is heading my way and is willing to provide transport for less, that'll be a whole other story. :lol:

Doelings are always so tempting to keep. I always look out at the kid pen and think, "If I keep this one and breed her to this buck, I could get...." ect., ect. :ROFL: 'Tis a curse, I tell you. 


Those older bucks do seem to throw a lot of color.  And I absolutely love the builds of most of them! I was lucky enough to get a grand-daughter of SG ++*B Goodwoods James, and she is very "old style." 

Uh-huh. You swear. I'll check back with you on that later on. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Aaaand, five minutes later, I'm on your website drooling over pics and planned pedigrees. :lol:

:help: How dare you tempt me!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Megan we turn every thread into a chat thread Especially when Ariella is around:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> We should. We're just too lazy. :lol:
> 
> Megan, we essentially have a bunch of big bottle brats. And they eat a _lot_. :lol:


Megan, I have 21 goats that get very, very angry if I don't stuff lots of expensive feed down their throats. Not to mention losing weight and all sorts of fun stuff:lol:
Unfortunately the amount of feed I have left is rapidly diminishing...I need to go to the feed store


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, Ariella is SUCH a bad influence :lol: just kidding 

Oh, poor you Margaret! They certainly do have their ways, huh? Losing weight is the absolutely best way to get their owner worried - I think goats have meetings on such things..."she's not feeding us right, it is time to lose wieght!" Yeah. :lol: 

I have 8 total...and only 1 is a spoiled brat (herd queen Daisy...are herd queens all such a pain? ) and 2 sucks AKA Susie and Abby  They're sweet though. And I would love to be able to have a bigger herd!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Yeah, Ariella is SUCH a bad influence :lol: just kidding
> 
> Oh, poor you Margaret! They certainly do have their ways, huh? Losing weight is the absolutely best way to get their owner worried - I think goats have meetings on such things..."she's not feeding us right, it is time to lose wieght!" Yeah. :lol:
> 
> I have 8 total...and only 1 is a spoiled brat (herd queen Daisy...are herd queens all such a pain? ) and 2 sucks AKA Susie and Abby  They're sweet though. And I would love to be able to have a bigger herd!


They're terrible! You would think 2-3 lbs of high quality 20% feed a day would be enough for a 9 month old...apparently not!

I think I figured it out though, 4 of the doe kids are pregnant...not very much pregnant, they range between 4 days bred and 1 month bred:lol:...and the others are mad because they keep going into heat and I won't breed them:lol: They don't understand that I don't need 16 milking does next spring _and_ they're too small to breed anyway!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was gonna ship buck kids off at $200 and doelings for $250, $300 if I'm having a harder time parting with them :lol:





thegoatgirl said:


> Aaaand, five minutes later, I'm on your website drooling over pics and planned pedigrees. :lol:
> 
> :help: How dare you tempt me!


You shouldn't say things like that Lacie. I went and looked at your website and now I'm thinking bad thoughts like "maybe 4 bucks isn't enough. I really could use another one. Or maybe I could sell the buck I just bought. Maybe if I could find some extra money...I really feel like a buck with milking lines like that would be just the right thing for my herd..."

No no no! I CANNOT get another buck. I MUST have self-control!!(plus...I don't have any money:lol:
Please, someone lock me up so I can't get on TGS anymore!:help: :hammer::dazed:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, Margaret, keep thinking that  Think of the daughters they would throw for you, with Biagia milking almost 3 gallons a day and Coup very close to that as well, with them both being bred to each others bucks  Or Babette milking an easy 2 gallons a day, and with her old lines crossed with Brigade (Biagia's buck) with his old lines, and his sires dam _does_ milk 3 gallons a day. So you'd be getting old + a tsunami of milk :greengrin: Or a Coup buck (but I get 1st dibs), that's 3 does at 3 gallons a day/very close to all rolled into the genetics of one kid 
And there is a good chance for some nice color from Babs or Coup's kids.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No, Lacie, No! That's not kind...I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I CANNOT have. I am severely lacking in self-control...and that last post didn't help!:slapfloor: You're giving me ideas and when I get ideas nothing good happens:ROFL: 
I can't justify having 5 bucks, I can't! 
Honestly though, I would, but I am picking up another buck next week and he is $500 so I couldn't possibly afford to ship another one...and I don't think my pastures would hold that many bucks:lol: Otherwise...
Maybe in 2017 though, if I sell Taxman. Maybe, maybe if you're still selling them cheap. 'Cuz you know you wouldn't want to make them into a quilt.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh fine then! :lol: I'll just be over here traipsing around in a $10,000 coat :lol: I know I'll get you eventually.....  You have enough Adonis daughters anyhow, one crop is plenty! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No, no it's not!
I LIKE my Adonis daughters! I want to keep him
If I could breed my Adonis girls to one of your bucks...wait, no there I go again, can't think those kind of thoughts, bad, bad, bad!:lol:
I have to get away from your evil plots, I'm going to go clean my barn until I can think again:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know I'll get you eventually.....


I know...you're evil:lol: I won't be able to resist for more than a year at most:lol: I am weak, I will fall soon!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys need the GAA group.... Goat Addicts Anonymous..... Although since I've started the group 6 more have been added to my herd.... LOL!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> Megan we turn every thread into a chat thread Especially when Ariella is around:lol:


Guilty as charged. :lol:

Yes! Meg, us Alpine Addicts must stand together! Do not give in! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I on the other hand am an addict of nothing, because that would imply I have a problem, I am merely a breed enthusiast you see  Know the difference :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I on the other hand am an addict of nothing, because that would imply I have a problem, I am merely a breed enthusiast you see  Know the difference :lol:


That's what I want to say too..LOL


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You're just in self-denial, my friend. :ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lacie, I asked my parents and they said if you're still selling buck kids cheap in 2017 that I could breed Taxman to a bunch of does in 2016 then sell him and replace him with one of yours in 2017. I would get one this spring, but I doubt I would be able to sell Taxman this time of year and I want to be able to keep some of his daughters so that would mean having 5 bucks until next fall...which I don't want to do.
So if you're still having nice deals on buck kids next year, let me know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I might be :chin: :lol: Just keep in mind I would rather a transporter pick him up to deliver to you, because it's hard shipping with the airlines with their temp rules, and it would cost over $400 for a plane ride, so it would probably even out with a hauler.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I remember that. Ariella and I had an awful time trying to get Revolt shipped down here in 2014 because of that...and he kept growing out of his crate:lol:
Do you know of any good ground transporters?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, the whole crate thing is awful too :lol: Lindsey knows a guy who brought her a goat from CA to CO for $100, not sure if he goes all the way to NC though. Bob May might haul, he usually hauls pigs and cows though... I'm sure there are people that know. I'll ask Kristi.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> Yeah, I remember that. Ariella and I had an awful time trying to get Revolt shipped down here in 2014 because of that...and he kept growing out of his crate:lol:


Yes, that was terrible! I still feel guilty about that.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> My long term goals are to have a herd of 15-20 of my best home-bred boer does that:
> 
> 
> only require 3-4x per year hoof trimming
> ...


 Listed all my goals. Would like to add that I'm slowly trying to get all the dairy out of my does (other than my two Nubians obviously) because they just don't hold up to the big meat girls.

I have maybe two does that meet most of the requirements, I would like to put them up to a TGS confirmation test to see what others think.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Yes, that was terrible! I still feel guilty about that.


Don't feel bad about it, it probably worked out better for both of us anyway


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

CA to NC_ is_ a really long way, hopefully we can find someone who will do it though.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I know, I know, but it still gnaws on my conscience. :lol: I have sworn to myself that if you ever attempt to buy a goat from me I will offer you $75 off. :lol:


----------

